# Help: Saggy Breast Pics



## xiao_long_bao (Dec 1, 2012)

*Help: Saggy Breast Issue with Pics*

Hi All,

Im new to this forum and hoping to get some info from anyone who has similar experiences or who knows more about her symptoms. My female chihuahua, Moo Moo developed saggy breasts a couple weeks after her 1st heat at 8 months of age. I am not sure if these are normal for phantom pregnancy or not, and how long this is suppose to last. It has been almost 2 months but the skin around her breasts area still seems very loose. 

I have attached a couple recent pics for reference. 
Moo Moo Photos by xiao_long_bao8 | Photobucket

Thanks in advance.


----------

